# Tip for clamping problem



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you ever had so many clamps so close together that you couldn't get your fingers around them?:furious:











Try this. Drill 1/4" in the ends of the handles. Tap 5/16". Add 5/16" x 1/2" bolts with a little epoxy and you can get to them all with a nut driver, ratchet, torque wrench, impact wrench, etc. (Impact wrench?):smartass:









(I think I'm getting the upload pics thing down now) Durdy Olman


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I subscribed cause I want to see the pictures when you get that thing figured out. Good luck!:blink:
Smokey


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

smokey1945 said:


> I subscribed cause I want to see the pictures when you get that thing figured out. Good luck!:blink:
> Smokey


Thanks for your interest an patients, Smokey. I finally got it about right. (BTW I have the Political Correctness statement all over my shop. I AM NOT Politically Correct)


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad I waited! That is now on my list. Thank you.:yes:
Smokey


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

So, let me get this straight... you drill 1/4 inch holes, then tap the hole with a 5/16" thread, and then epoxy a 5/16" bolt into the hole.... That is ingenious. I love it. Thanks for the idea!

Have you ever have a problem with them breaking loose?


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

thegrgyle said:


> So, let me get this straight... you drill 1/4 inch holes, then tap the hole with a 5/16" thread, and then epoxy a 5/16" bolt into the hole.... That is ingenious. I love it. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Have you ever have a problem with them breaking loose?


I've never had a problem with breaking loose or breaking at all. I only put hand pressure on the nut driver. BTW The clamps with Red Handles (Bessy) should never have been purchased. They are made from the same castings as the Jorgensen (sp) but they are tapped crooked, the handles are cheaper, and the rivet holding the handles on fall out, so I didn't waste time attaching bolts to them. Durdy Olman


----------

